# Frontline… but still have ticks.



## Rockchalk (Oct 23, 2007)

Young lab (8 month) is on Frontline… had his first application a few weeks ago. After spending a weekend at the lake I’ve pulled about 8 imbedded ticks of him. They seam for the most part dead so I guess the Frontline is killing them but isn’t the fact they are imbedded still a disease concern (lime)? Is this how this product is supposed to work? Thanks for input!


----------



## blakegober (Apr 16, 2008)

I am not sure, but I have the same thing. I know my vet quit carrying it and is switching to something else b/c of this. I think that is the way it is supposed to work is to kill them once they are on the dog, but I am not sure. I am anxious to see what others have to say.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Based upon my vet's solicited recommendation, I just switched from Frontline Plus to K-9 Advantix, which not only kills and repels ticks and fleas, but also repels mosquitoes and, although not advertised, repels flies.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> I just switched from Frontline Plus to K-9 Advantix, which not only kills and repels ticks and fleas, but also repels mosquitoes and, although not advertised, repels flies.


Ditto.
After several times last year picking 50 + ticks off my pup while on Frontline, this year I have switched also to Advantix....so far, so good, but I will wait until the end of the year to give it a thumbs up or not.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

My understanding is that the ticks may crawl on the dog, but don't bite because they are repelled by the dog's oil secretions. If they are biting my dog, I figure the frontline has stopped working. I noticed in the post that it mentions applying front line a few weeks ago. Frontline is only good for four weeks (1month) for ticks, and three months for fleas. One other thing that I have heard is that swimming everyday can decrease the frontline in the oily skin. It works really well for my dogs for about a month. The ticks crawl on the dogs and then maybe transfer them to me but they don't bite the dog until after a month.


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

I would be interested to hear what the vets on this forum think about Frontline vs K9 Advantix.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

have used Frontline+ and never had any problems. Ticks end up on me but never on my dog.


----------



## Rockchalk (Oct 23, 2007)

DL said:


> My understanding is that the ticks may crawl on the dog, but don't bite because they are repelled by the dog's oil secretions. If they are biting my dog, I figure the frontline has stopped working. I noticed in the post that it mentions applying front line a few weeks ago. Frontline is only good for four weeks (1month) for ticks, and three months for fleas. One other thing that I have heard is that swimming everyday can decrease the frontline in the oily skin. It works really well for my dogs for about a month. The ticks crawl on the dogs and then maybe transfer them to me but they don't bite the dog until after a month.


I knew I was about at the end of the cycle… and frankly being the first application not sure I gave him a good dose. I went ahead and gave him a new dose last night and made sure I got good contact with skin. We’ll know soon enough I guess.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i spray my dogs down prior to and after the days training


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I've used Frontline Top Spot for years now at ~35 day intervals, and this is a particularly bad tick season here if I might add!  My dogs swim several times a week too. I've removed plenty that were crawling on the dogs' necks and ears, a couple starting to latch on the ears, but not one embedded yet. Normally after the first of June, our temps get so hot to chase them away, but I'm thinking I'll have to make another order and do a 3rd application this year since it's been cool for the most part. 

Btw, I buy the 89-130# dog dose, and split one between 2 of my dogs since my dogs range from ~57-67#. This has worked well for me and saves me lots of $. I wait until just before bedtime to apply, have the dog Stand for me during and for a bit after application. Part the hair and make sure you apply to the skin, not the coat! 

My vet used Advantix last year and found engorged ticks on her dogs. Back to Frontline... I have to wonder if some products are better than others for certain species though.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Based upon too many ticks and tick borne dieseae laast year, my vet has swiitched to carrying Promeris. If people insist on Frontline for a working dog, (Dog in water daily) he recommends applying it every 3 weeks. He also suggests a flea and tick collar when staked out, removing it for water and field work.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Is it possible that the ticks are becoming resistant to the products we use, and that is why a different product seems to work better?

We have used Frontline Plus for a long time, and apply it monthly. At CMRC last wkend, I picked over a dozen brown ticks off of me and did not find any on the 6 dogs. I last applied Frontline Plus the beginning of May.

Biospot is much less expensive than Frontline Plus or Advantix. Does Biospot work as well for dogs that train in water daily?


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

My vet recommends Frontline + he used to use advantix but had dogs react quite a bit to it. He also says to make sure it is on 48 hours before the dogs get wet. Susan, I have not heard of Promeris, is it also a liquid application? One more thing, years ago I tried a flea/tick collar with the frontline, my dog had a severe reaction, became wobbly too toxic . Please check with your vet before you use a tick collar and one of the liquid applications together. It may do more harm than good.


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

jcasey said:


> I would be interested to hear what the vets on this forum think about Frontline vs K9 Advantix.


http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=545
this is a site my vet told me to check out !!! she said it has REAL answers haha


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Is it possible that the ticks are becoming resistant to the products we use, and that is why a different product seems to work better?
> 
> We have used Frontline Plus for a long time, and apply it monthly. At CMRC last wkend, I picked over a dozen brown ticks off of me and did not find any on the 6 dogs. I last applied Frontline Plus the beginning of May.
> 
> Biospot is much less expensive than Frontline Plus or Advantix. Does Biospot work as well for dogs that train in water daily?


Ann, I switched back to Bio-Spot last year after Frontline seemed ineffective. Both boys are wet pretty much every day now and I have only pulled a couple of ticks out. I do use a 3 week application cycle now that we are swimming every day, but I did that with the Frontline also. And no deer ticks, only browns and we were at Forest Ridge ( C.V. H T )over the weekend and they are heavy in deer ticks. Kelley is lousy with browns right now so I am very happy with the way the Bio-Spot is working.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

We have tons of ticks here in NJ. I have used Frontline Plus since my pup was old enough, every month religiously (same time as he gets his Interceptor heartworm pill). The only time I ever had an embedded tick on him (above the eyebrow) was during the first application. Never had a problem since. If it wasn't working I would definitely know by now. I'm also very careful about waiting for his skin to absorb the chemicals before he gets wet - typically 48 hours. I'm not brand loyal so if this product wasn't working I'd switch in a heartbeat.

I'd be carfeful about the Promeris mentioned above. I believe that there is some controversy using that product bt I do not have enough info to explain.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I get about 28 days off the Frontline for my dogs, they swim several times a week .
I never liked the Advantix- it didnt work nearly as well as the FL.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

if your dog was swimming a lot in the lake then some of the dog's oil could have washed off thus decreasing the amount of frontline. It takes about 24 hours or so for the oil glands to replenish the skins oil---which will contain the frontline. I have tried them all as the drug reps will give me samples but I always go back to frontline. Where I train we have thousands of ticks. Heck--last week I pulled 20 off me and not one off the dog.

Since the ticks you pulled off were dead then I'm sure they didn't feed long. Without frontline it's possible you would have been pullin' off a 100 ticks. Advantix is also a great product. I'll keep it around and put a few drops on the dogs ears when the flies get back. Keeps those pesty flies off their ears for sure. I just haven't found it to be as water resistant as frontline.

todd


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Based upon too many ticks and tick borne dieseae laast year, my vet has swiitched to carrying Promeris.


Asked my vet about Promeris and "issues" concerning use. He has 6 clients using it without any problems. Will be interesting to see what others on this board have seen in their own dogs.


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

If you are buying Frontline anywhere but from your vet or from online sites like entirelypets.com (I believe some of the other online vet supplies do sell counterfeit, but I know entirely pets does not), you are buying counterfeit frontline and therefore going to be less if effective. PetCo and PetsMart sells counterfeit Frontline. 

Secondely, do not apply frontline (or any top spot for that matter) until 24 hours after a bath and do not bath the dog 48 hours before the application. Typically I try to not let the dog even get wet for 12 hours before and over 24 hours after. Never had a problem with it over many years. Also the sun can have an affect on it, I apply at night and keep my dog out of the sun for most of the next day to ensure it gets on. 

Most of the time when I come across people saying that it isn't effective, it boils down to two things. Buying counterfeit product and not applying it correctly therefore the dog does not get full application.

I have recently moved to Advantix to see how it works and I like it. Been on it for over 5 months now. I apply all the same stuff above to Advantix. I tried it for the mosquito deal since I have a lot of them around my house. It does not work on all mosquito species from what I understand.

Eric W


----------



## Cocomolly (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi, i forget to appy frontline for 1 minth, and my dog bitten by tick yesterday. I hope shes doing ok. She looks ok today. can i apply frontline now? Or better wait?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Try this;


----------

